# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Су-30

## Fencer

Летная подготовка экипажей многофункциональных истребителей Су-30СМ ВКС России на авиабазе Домна (Забайкальский кр.) : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Fencer

Истребители Су-30СМ на земле и в небе: рабочие будни аэродрома Домна : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## OKA

"У СУ-30 во время пилотажа вывалился тормозной парашют. "



МАКС-2015 - Страница 4

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*Су-30СМ*, аэр. Домна.

----------


## Djoker

Надо бы музыку повеселее только...

----------


## 9-13

__________

----------


## Djoker

> 20 сентября в 09:55 в выпуске «Военной приёмки» мы покажем, что такое превосходство в воздухе. Росчерком крыла Су-30СМ вписывает в историю авиации все новые и новые версии фигур высшего пилотажа, которые пока не способен повторить ни один другой самолет. Мы устроим по-настоящему масштабный тест-драйв для Су-30СМ: будем стрелять из его пушки, сбрасывать бомбы, наносить ракетные удары.
> 
> Специально для нашей программы в авиацентре под Липецком заслуженный летчик, генерал-майор Александр Харчевский проведёт в небе воздушный бой с потенциальным противником. А в другой части страны, под Иркутском, вас ждёт беспрецедентное авиашоу над Байкалом с участием нашего главного героя Су-30СМ.


Су-30СМ. Одним росчерком крыла - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## xasan

Хорошее видео!

----------


## bakulinks77

Возможно где-то было. Хороший кадр отключенного двигателя с УВТ.

----------


## xasan

Что за вертикальная створка у него под флапероном?

----------


## bakulinks77

> Что за вертикальная створка у него под флапероном?


Возможно Вы имеете в виду подбалочный киль... Лучше указать стрелкой на скрине :)

----------


## xasan

Вот эта деталь. Причем на правом борте ее нет, там тех. лючок.

----------


## KURYER

Прислали фото вот с таким комментарием: 



> China published rare photo of Su-30MKK mid-air refueling with Russian Il-78


Редкое фото заправки СУ-30МКК китайских ВВС от ИЛ-78 российских ВВС

----------


## Djoker

俄军伊尔78给中国战斗机加油 场面罕见_网易新闻

----------


## Djoker

Ещё фото:
Гвардии летающая стая - Фото любителя, для любителей

----------


## leha-lp

> Прислали фото вот с таким комментарием: 
> 
> Редкое фото заправки СУ-30МКК китайских ВВС от ИЛ-78 российских ВВС


А в чем редкость?

----------


## KURYER

> А в чем редкость?


Видимо, не так часто авиация НОАК заправляется от танкеров ВВС России. Но я только могу предполагать. И в сети снимков не так много.

----------


## Fencer

> Видимо, не так часто авиация НОАК заправляется от танкеров ВВС России. Но я только могу предполагать. И в сети снимков не так много.


А про испытательные полеты Су-30МКК ВВС НОАК на дозаправку от Ил-78 ВВС России не подумали?

----------


## AndyK

> Не зарегистрирован в данной сети...


Ну тогда с большой вероятностью полагаю, что ответ на вопрос "с какой целью"  - бардак-с  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

Декабрь...

----------


## ZHeN

по-прежнему нет АКУ-170 на бортах ВКС ... только на МА ВМФ

----------


## Антон

> по-прежнему нет АКУ-170 на бортах ВКС ... только на МА ВМФ


На этой фотке под ВЗ.

----------


## ZHeN

показалось, что это 470

----------


## Red307

> Декабрь...


Непонятные АКУ по крылом внутри.

----------


## Red307

> Премьер-министр Армении Никол Пашинян на встрече с жителями Арагацотнской области несколько дней назад озвучил информацию о том, что якобы Ереван еще до войны в НКР закупил российские истребители Су-30СМ, но от Москвы не было получено ракетного вооружения к самолетам. Похоже, Пашинян лукавил о безоружных боевых летательных машинах.
> 
> По словам главы кабинета Армении, самолеты были доставлены в страну в мае, но Ереван не успел приобрести ракеты. Однако в социальных сетях появились кадры Су-30СМ на аэродроме совместного базирования российских и армянских ВВС Эребуни близ Еревана, вооруженных управляемыми ракетами Р-27 и Р-73 для уничтожения воздушных целей. Фото датируются октябрем прошлого года.
> 
> По мнению некоторых пользователей соцсетей, наличие у армянских Су-30СМ ракетного вооружения доказывает, что Пашинян по доброй воле «слил» Нагорный Карабах, в то время как у армянской армии были все возможности для поражения и турецких беспилотников Bayraktar и истребителей F-16, и азербайджанских Су-25.




https://topcor.ru/19214-opublikovann...h-su-30sm.html

----------


## L39aero

Только фото не в Эребуни сделано, а в Гюмри, они там ангарчики даже под 30ки построили

----------


## GThomson

-1 - в Казахстане разбился Су-30 https://tengrinews.kz/kazakhstan_new...blasti-434851/

----------


## AMCXXL

Су-30СМ *№18, №20, №21* Караганда-Казахстан

----------


## Avia M

https://zen.yandex.ru/media/lystseva...a13b34ab3a5b24

----------


## Fencer

Лётчики истребительного полка ЗВО отрабатывают учебно-тренировочные полёты в Курской области https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Gefest83

> Су-30СМ *№18, №20, №21* Караганда-Казахстан


Она там в кроссовках чтоли?

----------


## Fencer

Тяжелый многоцелевой истребитель — Су-30СМ https://fotosn.ru/2021/01/18/%d1%82%...1%81%d1%83-30/

----------


## Fencer

https://m.vk.com/album-3534453_283257544

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://m.vk.com/wall-133441491_603638

----------


## Avia M

Напарник присоединился. :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

https://youtu.be/OjKnUI-vX-E

СМ2 новинка на балке. :Cool:

----------


## Fencer

Источник komсity.ru

----------


## Fencer

https://russianplanes.net/id306790
https://russianplanes.net/id306887

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://m.ok.ru/dk?st.cmd=altGroupMe...nkToTopicClick

----------


## Fencer

Су-30М2 б/н 41 RF-93673 на МВТФ «Армия-2022» на аэродроме Дзёмги (Комсомольск-на-Амуре) 20 августа 2022 года.

----------


## Avia M

Можно "погадать"... :Cool:

----------


## AMCXXL

Су-30СМ2 ВМФ

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://m.ok.ru/dk?st.cmd=friendMain...tream&tkn=9325

----------


## Fencer

Мьянма Су-30СМЭ

----------


## Avia M

И так...

----------

